# Wrong Gas in 2007 Yamaha 4 stroke 4hp



## count krunk (Mar 11, 2019)

Hello all,

It looks like I posted in the wrong forum initially. Anyway here is the issue:

As the title states, I have made a mistake here. I have a 16' square backed indianriver canoe with a 2007 4 hp 4 stroke Yamaha tiller outboard on it.

Once while boating I grabbed the 2 stroke gas can and filled up the engine pretty full while out. I noticed it smoking some and immediately realized my mistake. After running that for 30 minutes or so it seemed like the engine kept on getting gummed down and wanting to stop. I haven't started it since then and that was about 3 months ago.

What are my options here? I attempted to drain the gas today and that was a total fail. So I figured I would consult here before continuing onward.

I ordered an outboard flush out adaptor and seafoam which arrives tomorrow. Any help appreciated.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Replace the gas and spark plugs, and add some seafoam to the gas and give it a go.

Been there, done that. You most likely just fouled the plugs. Pull them and they should be nice and bunked up.


----------



## southerncannuck (Jun 27, 2016)

New spark plug and proper gas. You should be just fine.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Cylinders are lubed now for sure


----------



## count krunk (Mar 11, 2019)

what is the easiest way for me to drain the gas? I tried with a squeeze bulb and an aquarium pump to pull it out. I then unbolted the tank and started pulling on it but didn't do anything. I wanted to consult here before i really started tugging. 

I just use the tank in the motor itself, have plans to install a lil tank in the boat someday.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

How much gas is in the tank? If it’s not much just top off with high octane and run it until it’s gone.


----------



## count krunk (Mar 11, 2019)

about 3/5 or 2/3 full.


----------



## TrojanBob (Sep 30, 2018)

Get a hand transfer pump from Harbor Freight.


----------



## BrownDog (Jun 22, 2019)

Can you not remove the engine from the boat and pour the gas out of the internal tank? That or find the fuel line that runs out of the tank, unhook it from the tank and it should drain out with gravity.


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

Don’t need to drain the tank. Add fresh gas and go run it hard to run the tank down. If it is a little hard to start, pull the plugs and clean them. All you did was lube up the cylinders. Fresh gasoline is an excellent solvent and will dissolve the oil. Dilution is the solution.


----------



## count krunk (Mar 11, 2019)

I could remove the engine but would rather not. I found a very solid looking hand pump with great reviews on amazon and ordered that. 

I will go ahead and pick up a new spark plug for the boat as well. Will drain, add sea foam, fresh gas and new spark plug all at the same time. Should fire right up I am thinking.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

jay.bush1434 said:


> Don’t need to drain the tank. Add fresh gas and go run it hard to run the tank down. If it is a little hard to start, pull the plugs and clean them. All you did was lube up the cylinders. Fresh gasoline is an excellent solvent and will dissolve the oil. Dilution is the solution.


Bingo


----------



## jimsmicro (Oct 29, 2013)

Considering how easy it is to drain the gas out I don’t know why you wouldn’t. Pull the gas line off the carb and it ought to just drain out. Refill, change plugs, ride out.


----------



## Tailwaters (Apr 9, 2019)

I would just turn the motor upside down on and drain the gas on my burn pile.


----------



## Dadvocate (Jun 26, 2011)

Siphon the boat tank. Pour that 2 stroke old fuel into your oldest car at 3/4 full tank and drive, you'll be a lot more safer than on a fire.


----------



## Tailwaters (Apr 9, 2019)

The internal gas tank on a 4hp probable is maybe a 3rd of a gal so it's not like we are talking about much gas


----------



## tailchaser16 (Sep 23, 2008)

What Tailwaters and Dadvocate said.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

2 stroke premix is also good for napalming fire ant mounds.


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

SomaliPirate said:


> 2 stroke premix is also good for napalming fire ant mounds.


as a kid, I once mixed a little gas with styrofoam... it melted the styrofoam into a slurry and burned for a long time


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

yobata said:


> as a kid, I once mixed a little gas with styrofoam... it melted the styrofoam into a slurry and burned for a long time


That will 100% work in a molotov as well. (for discussion purposes only, lol j/k ATF).


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Look up napalm and that's pretty much what it is - jellied fuel... Certifiably nasty stuff, period.


----------



## count krunk (Mar 11, 2019)

I drained out the gas today. Saturday morning will get a new spark plug (idk how old the current one is) and I will get it fired up!

Thanks for the help everyone.


----------



## count krunk (Mar 11, 2019)

thanks for the help so far. 

I replaced the spark plug and took it a half-turn past hand tight. 

I had to remove this tube (what is it? I have a guess) and the plastic handle plus remove the screws from the bottom of the plastic body to be able to get access for the socket and rachet. 










As you can see the old spark plug looks pretty fouled up. 










I still can't get it to start reliably. I pulled it about 40 times after replacement, got it started 3 times and all 3 times it died on me on its own. 

Would the next step be to clean the carb? Also for the engine choke, do you turn it off right after engine start-up or leave the choke on for a minute or two while the engine warms up? I found Steve's small engine saloon on youtube and that seems to be a very good resource.


----------



## count krunk (Mar 11, 2019)

Okay I did some more searching around and I have a game plan. Remove the carb to do a light clean and NOT a rebuild replacing gaskets etc. Do a complete service on the engine, oil change, gear oil changed, fuel filter changed. I think that will have this running like it should, starting on pulls 1-3. 

Can anyone point me to the owners manual? I found these numbers on the engine but I am not having luck online matching them up. 










Does my plan sound good?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Rebuild the carb, cheap and easy!


----------



## count krunk (Mar 11, 2019)

yeah i am looking at the parts now on boats.net (good site?) and thinking I may as well replace the gaskets while I have it out of the engine.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Get a gallon of ChemDip and clean the carb parts in it for perfect results. It’s worth $30 and usually available at your local auto parts store. Once I started using it I will never touch a carb job without it again. It’s reuseable, just stick parts in the basket, let them soak with the lid on, remove, clean and install. 

https://www.google.com/search?q=chem+dip&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&hl=en-us&client=safari


----------

